# OFFICIAL Birmingham meet 17 Sept



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2011)

Following the go-ahead from Admin, you are cordially invited to a meet in Birmingham on Satudary 17 Septemeber 2011, from 10am

The venue is Penny Blacks, behind the Mailbox, just on the canal.   This follows a very successful meet last September, when Shiv introduced me to the wonders of Birmingham.

I invite young and old, old and new, T1s and T2s .

I look forward to meeting up with many of you who were there last year and to newly diagnosed.

Everyone will be made most welcome

If you need more info, email me a contact and I will be happy to offer help and advice

Hope to hear from you and to see you there.

Cheers

Hazel


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

I've added it to the Calendar Hazel!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 6, 2011)

great news gives me time to save up


----------



## alisonz (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## shiv (Mar 6, 2011)

Wheee! See you there!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2011)

Shiv - I am SO pleased to hear you say you will be there

I hope you are OK with me getting things organised


----------



## shiv (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely! Saves me the hassle  I can arrange a leisurely weekend, see my family, see you guys, etc!


----------



## cazscot (Mar 6, 2011)

I will be back at uni by then so not sure if I can make it, will need to see how my workload will be .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2011)

Carol, I hope you can make it


----------



## Lisa O (Mar 6, 2011)

i'll hopefully be there, gives me plenty of time to request it off from work!


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 6, 2011)

i shall hopefully be there, might need some guidance to get there though ^^


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope to be there too! Is it ok to bring along my partner to this one? I know its silly and you are all lovely, but I need some moral support - I'm not good with meeting new people!


----------



## shiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely, lots of people bring partners and children


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be there.  Thanks Hazel for a bit of good news.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 14, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I hope to be there too! Is it ok to bring along my partner to this one? I know its silly and you are all lovely, but I need some moral support - I'm not good with meeting new people!



Don't worry Natalie, I went to last year's meet and it was the first time I'd met anyone.  They are not too bad in real life! 

My hubby will come with me so you won't be the only one.


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

It'll be nice to see you again Karen!


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 15, 2011)

shiv said:


> It'll be nice to see you again Karen!



You too Shiv.xx


----------



## Marc (Apr 8, 2011)

I've found this great Sushi Bar not far from Poppy Reds in The Mailbox called Shogun Teppan-Yaki it is really good and does an all you can eat deal for ?10 plus a 10% service charge. Anyone up for going on the meet day?

Marc


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes - possibly, but I will need to be in attendance at the original venue to meet everyone

thanks for the update and people may take you up on it

cheers


----------



## shiv (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey, I found out there is a work do on that day (JDRF Walk to Cure Birmingham) so I may pop along later - and drag as many people as I meet at the walk along!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry but I can't make it. Heavy drinking as part of freshers with fellow nutters aka nurses takes priority.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry that I can't come but will be up to my eyes at a conference at Aston during that week and then have a 50% OU assignment to work on during the weekend - and the assignment is too big for me not to devote my weekends to it.  I hope that everyone has a great time at the meet.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww Amanda - it would have been so nice to meet you at last, maybe if you are in the Birmingham area any other time we can meet sometime.  I recently met up with Frantastic in Birmingham.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 26, 2011)

Gutted I can't make it , uni starts 2 weeks beforehand so I will have my head deep in books by then...  Hope you all have a great time, I certainly did last year


----------



## AJLang (Jun 27, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Aww Amanda - it would have been so nice to meet you at last, maybe if you are in the Birmingham area any other time we can meet sometime.  I recently met up with Frantastic in Birmingham.



Ahhhhh thank you Karen that is so sweet of you.  If I somehow (not sure how) can get my assignment finished in time I will do my best to get to the Birmingham meet.  if I can't I will try to arrange meeting you another time because it would be nice to meet you at last.  I'm going to Birmingham today but it's going to be busy because I'm meeting my mum who is coming down from Cleethorpes. I've never visited Birmingham before, only been there for shows, work or going to airport so this will be the first time that I get to explore Birmingham properly.  It would be nice if I could go there twice this year for fun things.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 27, 2011)

We'll miss you Carol.

And Amanda - I can get to Brum by train or bus so we will sort something out when life is less stressful - although when that will be is anybody's guess!!


----------



## MargB (Jun 30, 2011)

I will try and make this but near to not commit until nearer the date.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems that Flutterby and I have a side agenda for this meeting so I certainly hope to attend - otherwise she will be able to rake in the millions were are gonna make out of this project and I won't.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on what's the side agenda (pleaseeee).......I know that Karen was exploring how to make cards and sell them.....I guess this would be a good venue to test this out......are you both going to arrive with a load of handmade Christmas goodies that you are going to persuade everybody to buy???  Or do you have some other moneymaking scheme??


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 9, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Come on what's the side agenda (pleaseeee).......I know that Karen was exploring how to make cards and sell them.....I guess this would be a good venue to test this out......are you both going to arrive with a load of handmade Christmas goodies that you are going to persuade everybody to buy???  Or do you have some other moneymaking scheme??



Lol - only just seen this!!!  I don't think Trophywench and I can reveal the info this early in the game!!  It's not cards - although I may bring some of those too........if I can  carry it as well as the laptop - or are you bringing that Trophywench?!!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2011)

Bring yours Karen, please, since ours - or should I say 'his' - only has dreaded MS Works which I hate and loathe.   Unless of course Trophychap loads Office onto his lappy in the interim .......

PC (with Office LOL) is a bit too big to manhandle on the bus ...... and if we are to file share as the project gets going, we will need a robust and malleable WP format, doncha think?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 10, 2011)

You two are really intriguing me.  I hope that I do manage to get my assignment finished on time so that I can come to the meet


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2011)

I think it's fair to say it's a specialist product for a specialist market .........

Would you agree, Oh Great Co-Conspiratress?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 24, 2011)

All the recent Brighton meet & pics has made me look into the next b'ham meet. 

Hazel...I'll be there although I don't fancy a sushi bar, its a specialist cuisine and personally not my cup o tea...I wouldn't mind bringing my own food but I doubt a restaurant would appreciate me ruining their ambiance by setting up with a sarnie and crisps!!!!LOL

How much cash should I be bringing for this secret project!?!?!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

no not a sushi bar - the same venue as last year - just round the corner from New Street railway Stattion

The venue is right on the canal - good weather you could sit out

I might not be able to attend - money issues - not working- nothing left in the piggy bank - damn, but I am working on it


----------



## shiv (Jul 24, 2011)

I will probably be working for some of the day but Birmingham is my home turf so will happily come along to this of course 

I will probably be broke too, so no sushi for me. I'd be quite happy to sit out the back of the Mailbox and munch a sandwich


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing for the secret project LOL


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 25, 2011)

I enjoyed the last meet so much, I'm thinking seriously about going to Brum.

Gotta see if I'm on a day off first.


----------



## Monica (Jul 25, 2011)

Am just looking into it. It's a 3 hour train-ride. If Carol comes with me it'll cost ?30 maximum, depending on which train we're travelling home on.
If I come on my own, it'll be ?36 maximum


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2011)

Monica said:


> Am just looking into it. It's a 3 hour train-ride. If Carol comes with me it'll cost ?30 maximum, depending on which train we're travelling home on.
> If I come on my own, it'll be ?36 maximum



It's about 3 hours for me too - it must be right in the middle between us! Ticketing pricing on UK railways never ceases to amaze/confuse me - I once bought a single ticket that was 10p cheaper than a return, which I didn't need - I almost bought it anyway!

Well, I am coming - have just booked my tickets!  ?35 for me...


----------



## shiv (Jul 25, 2011)

Brill Northe  I hope to come along late afternoon to see everyone who is left!


----------



## shiv (Jul 26, 2011)

Gah, have been asked to work at another event in London that day which I can't really say no to...sorry lovely people!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

shiv said:


> Gah, have been asked to work at another event in London that day which I can't really say no to...sorry lovely people!



Aw that's a shame Shiv, but your work is very important - I'm sure there will be other occasions. Here's an idea - why don't you find a cure for diabetes then you won't have to work! It's so simple I don't know why nobody has thought of it before!


----------



## Monica (Jul 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well, I am coming - have just booked my tickets!  ?35 for me...



Well, we are coming too! We = Carol, her friend Helen and I
Prices have gone up already since yesterday, but never mind.
We'll arrive at 11.27am and will catch the 17.03 train back home.

Am looking forward to meeting more people from here


----------



## Monica (Jul 26, 2011)

shiv said:


> Gah, have been asked to work at another event in London that day which I can't really say no to...sorry lovely people!



Awwwww, this is the second time.....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

Monica said:


> Well, we are coming too! We = Carol, her friend Helen and I
> Prices have gone up already since yesterday, but never mind.
> We'll arrive at 11.27am and will catch the 17.03 train back home.
> 
> Am looking forward to meeting more people from here



Hurrah!  Do you get your tickets through Southern Railways? They often have discounts and don't charge booking or delivery fees  You can book trains from anywhere to anywhere with them - doesn't have to be in the South! 

I'll look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Monica (Jul 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Do you get your tickets through Southern Railways? They often have discounts and don't charge booking or delivery fees  You can book trains from anywhere to anywhere with them - doesn't have to be in the South!



What???? Now you tell me!!! It's too late, lol. I booked them with cross country, as that's the one that came up when I clicked on BUY after looking on National Rail enquiries. Had to pay ?1 first class post.
We're in the quiet coach on the way to Brum!!! Oh well, the girls have their mobiles on silent anyway and never use it to ring people. Texting etc. is silent.

lol, I just looked on Southern Railway - it's more expensive


----------



## ukjohn (Jul 28, 2011)

If my Daughter can get the day off work on that Saturday to look after my parrot, I would like to come to the meet. Its not looking to hopefull at the moment, she is a Senior carer in a nursing home and its difficult getting cover, but keeping our fingers crossed.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> If my Daughter can get the day off work on that Saturday to look after my parrot, I would like to come to the meet. Its not looking to hopefull at the moment, she is a Senior carer in a nursing home and its difficult getting cover, but keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> John.



That would be terrific John!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 28, 2011)

*I'm going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Choo choo tickets booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arrive 11.08 at New Street !!!!!!!!!!

?24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Result!!!*


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2011)

brightontez said:


> *I'm going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Choo choo tickets booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hurrah! Cheap!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 29, 2011)

I just booked my train tickets - see you all there.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> I just booked my train tickets - see you all there.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Hurrah! I look forward to meeting you after all this time!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I look forward to meeting you after all this time!



Dear Northie,

The feeling is mutual!

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 29, 2011)

I look forward to meeting Dodger too...

Btw, To get to Brum for ?12 each way means I have 4 changes of train if you include the tube. I'll get a bus across town. Or I might just walk it to Euston from London Bridge.

Does anyone want to meet me at New Street Station? 

Or... 

Is the pub really easy to get to?


----------



## Monica (Jul 29, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Does anyone want to meet me at New Street Station?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Is the pub really easy to get to?



Well, I don't know the way either. If you want to wait for 3 young ladies (well actually only 2, I'm not so young anymore), we'll be arriving at 11.27. Then we can get lost together 

Actually, I've checked it out on Google Maps, it's a 10 minute walk from the station. I'll print out the important bit.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 29, 2011)

brightontez said:


> *I'm going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Choo choo tickets booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



What website did you get your cheap tickets from Tez?


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah im definately up for it ..


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 30, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> What website did you get your cheap tickets from Tez?




www.southernrailway.com

I used to work in a travel shop so I know the cheapest routes.

This time I bought tickets from East Croydon to Brum (First  and Virgin) and Brighton to London (Southern) on Advance Purchase.  I'll change at East Croydon anyway to get to London Bridge. Technically I can't break my Southern journey - however.....


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> Well, I don't know the way either. If you want to wait for 3 young ladies (well actually only 2, I'm not so young anymore), we'll be arriving at 11.27. Then we can get lost together
> 
> Actually, I've checked it out on Google Maps, it's a 10 minute walk from the station. I'll print out the important bit.



I'm up for that Monica! See you there then!


----------



## Monica (Jul 30, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I'm up for that Monica! See you there then!



Ok, I think outside WH Smith's would be the best place to wait. What do you think?

http://www.networkrail.co.uk/docume...ps/4497_Birmingham New Street Station Map.pdf

That's the station map

If anyone else would like to meet us there......


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 10, 2011)

I will try my best - have never been to one before so would be good


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

Silkman_Bob said:


> I will try my best - have never been to one before so would be good



You'll be made very welcome Bob


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

Just giving this a bump - 3 weeks to go folks!


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Aug 27, 2011)

I had forgotten about the bham meet, but I think Im gonna try and make it as long as I dont spend all my wages. I live in walsall so its only a 20 minute train journey for me  and it would be good to meet everyone in person lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

glitteryredshoes said:


> I had forgotten about the bham meet, but I think Im gonna try and make it as long as I dont spend all my wages. I live in walsall so its only a 20 minute train journey for me  and it would be good to meet everyone in person lol



That would be brilliant Emily, it would be great to meet you!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

Only a week to go people! Hoping to see lots of you in Birmingham!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 4, 2011)

I would love to go but will not be able to because of needing to finish an end of module assignment (combined with working) I hope that you all have a great time


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 11, 2011)

I've decided I'm coming - combining it with a sunday in drayton manor!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 12, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> I've decided I'm coming - combining it with a sunday in drayton manor!



Hmm - no responses since mine - hope I haven't put you all off!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Hmm - no responses since mine - hope I haven't put you all off!!



People have been commenting on the other thread thats running at the minute 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=20527


----------

